# Accessories at the PCD?



## engelbert (Mar 23, 2011)

In the past, I understand that PCD or certain ED deliveries are able to purchase items using VIA. 

However it does not apply to vehicles like the X3. 

So does either the Zentrum or PCD gift shop carry items like:
*All weather mats
*Iphone 6NR dooh dahs
*Cargo Mats etc.

My passengers will be mad if I make them take their shoes off on the ride home. 

I disqualified flying down with accessories in tote or doing a UPS Hold for the items.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

My CA offered to have any accessories I wanted delivered to the PCD before my pickup date.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Bimmer App


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

engelbert said:


> My passengers will be mad if I make them take their shoes off on the ride home.


Just tell them it's the law in South Carolina. If you're really paranoid, pick up some laundry bags from the hotel to lay down.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Only accessor item listed our gift shop woould carry are some of the Snap-In Media Adapters for the various iPhones. You could also send your items to the Greenville Marriott to hold for your arrival.


----------



## engelbert (Mar 23, 2011)

I-Won-Today said:


> Only accessor item listed our gift shop woould carry are some of the Snap-In Media Adapters for the various iPhones. You could also send your items to the Greenville Marriott to hold for your arrival.


Fabulous! Sounds great. Thanks for the info! See you on the 24th!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

engelbert said:


> Fabulous! Sounds great. Thanks for the info! See you on the 24th!


You're welcome. See you soon :thumbup:


----------

